# Blowing in the Blizzard



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

I posted this last year but wanted to revisit this........as it's the 1st major SB for me this year.

My neighbor, he's retired. He got nothing to do @ home Every time he snows, he is out there constantly..and does the neighborly thing and does a little bit of ours as well.

I'd prefer to -owe- the guy each and every time so I'm always going out earlier than him and also following this -schedule- of doing it more often than less.

-----Personally, I prefer to just blow once it's done as I feel like snowdrift and what not just brings the snow back to the same place to some degree----But unfortunately, I'm not following this preferred method as I'm trying to stay ahead of my neighborly neighbor.


So what is the SBF consensus . Do you guys prefer within means to do it all in 1 shot or you prefer to take multiple bites out of it.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

im a one timer, unless its a massive storm


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

nwcove said:


> im a one timer, unless its a massive storm


Me too.
But if the end is going to turn to rain I get out there if I can before it does.
This storm we are getting right now I will do in stages.
It snowed all night and suppose to all day into tomorrow.
It is just the damn wind I will have to fight as the direction of my blowing has to be right into the wind.
I want to play in it anyway.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Big Ed said:


> Me too.
> But if the end is going to turn to rain I get out there if I can before it does.
> This storm we are getting right now I will do in stages.
> It snowed all night and suppose to all day into tomorrow.
> ...


looks like that same storm is gunna give me a bit of snow, alot of rain and alot of wind......slim chances of getting out to play in the snow here.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

nwcove said:


> looks like that same storm is gunna give me a bit of snow, alot of rain and alot of wind......slim chances of getting out to play in the snow here.


Funny here in NJ, if you look at the radar just 20 miles off shore it is all heavy rain.
Soon as it hits the coast it is snow.
Very windy where I am at, and the way I blow I will be blowing right into the wind.
I am going to get out there in an hour or so.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

i'm in the mulity trip group ,i would rather keep up with it and not over load the machine, possibly break a belt, or something else 
i have heat in my garage but still would rather not have to do any work on a machine durning a storm unless i have to


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I wait till the snow event is done ... If something happens to my machine like a shear pin or belt, I am fortunate to just park it and grab another of my fleet, and do repairs on my own time later.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

mobiledynamics said:


> I posted this last year but wanted to revisit this........as it's the 1st major SB for me this year.
> 
> My neighbor, he's retired. He got nothing to do @ home Every time he snows, he is out there constantly..and does the neighborly thing and does a little bit of ours as well.
> 
> ...


I prefer to take multiple bites. So the neighbors and I have good access to our homes when required. But I have the time to make it happen.

I do 6 driveways in my urban neighbourhood with the permission of the neighbours. I would not want to clear someone's driveway that wished I wouldn't. You should find a way of gently informing your helpful neighbour that you like snowblowing and would like to do your own. 

I usually clear the driveways sidewalks and EOD and shovel the walkway steps and one multi-angle access ramp a few times during a storm so people and vehicles can easily access their homes. But I am only talking about 60 ft or so of single to triple width driveway for each home. You never know when an ambulance or other emergency may require good access. Probably not an issue for you young ones.


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

I prefer to wait until the end, unless it is a really good dumping and I just want to revel in the snow. I also have/had an older "friendly neighbor" that used to do our plowing frequently even though we never asked. Years ago I travelled a lot so it actually was very helpful. After a decade he finally gave up. I don't travel nearly as much now so all is good in the world.


----------



## schneetag (Jan 3, 2021)

I do like Ed does, wait until it's over unless it turns to rain. The one exception was when we wound up with 30 inches a few years ago. I went out at about the halfway point.


----------



## RAOUL225 (Jan 24, 2020)

I do it when the snow reaches half the height of the bucket for wet heavy snow.Full height for powdery snow. I might go out more often in a heavy snow storm although my 30"/11hp can handle almost anything thrown at it.


----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

I usually only do it once if under 1’ of snow. But big NorEasters like this one I will do a quick swipe half way threw the storm. Then do a more thorough job when the storm is over.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

mobiledynamics said:


> I posted this last year but wanted to revisit this........as it's the 1st major SB for me this year.
> 
> My neighbor, he's retired. He got nothing to do @ home Every time he snows, he is out there constantly..and does the neighborly thing and does a little bit of ours as well.
> 
> ...


I dont understand. did you ask your neighbor to let you do it?

I go out there and do every foot on the big storms. otherwise wait until end and the plow to come by so I can do everything in one shot. 

the perks of being retired.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

oneacer said:


> I wait till the snow event is done ... If something happens to my machine like a shear pin or belt, I am fortunate to just park it and grab another of my fleet, and do repairs on my own time later.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 174651


I rotate the use of my Hondas. dont want any of them to become jealous...


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

OP - let you do "it" ?

I'll do his sidewalk if I'm going down the Sidewalk....but like the OP, I prefer to just deal with it when it all settles. Prefer being the word but because of this insistency to just come out often and mingle with the snow (and me not preferring to owe him one because he has done our side)......I'm forced to be in the position to snowblow before he comes out and if it's time where I think he's about to come out (LOL), I'm heading out before him to do another pass again. I'm basically forced to snowblower at his pace....unless we have that awkward conversation where I tell him while it's appreciative , he can just leave it alone.....and this way, I'm really on my schedule.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I usually try to get out there sooner while the storm is still going, so my neighbor doesn't do my walk . . . I want to have that fun. Then I'll go out after all has fallen and clear a path for the oil delivery guy and also a few feet off of the back deck.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I find it more enjoyable to blow once the biggest amount of snow. Looking like almost 2’ by me all said and done. Should be fun.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

DAMN wind !
I just got in and it was starting to sleet a little.
Now back to snow, I will have to go back out later on sometime.
I tried to take a picture of the height, man it is hard to take a good picture of snow.

This is my backyard, I have to do a path around to the back of my house to keep my heater vent free from drifts.
The new high efficiency furnace is nice but the exhaust vent is only around a foot of the ground.
And it uses the heat inside so good only warm air comes out the exhaust, if it gets covered the heater will shut off.
I don't want that to happen.
I have to fabricate some kind of cover to protect it from the blowing snow.

It slowed down for the moment but it is still coming down good, we have another 15 hours or so to go, maybe more.
Shot this out the garage door, I am in my shorts now drying out my clothes and didn't want to go outside.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

drmerdp said:


> I find it more enjoyable to blow once the biggest amount of snow. Looking like almost 2’ by me all said and done. Should be fun.


isn't it? with us being in the same county on opisite sides of it, they are still saying up to 30 inches for the mountain tops of vernon , how much is up to mother nature but shes dumping 2 a hour right now


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

And it is supposed to get worse as the day goes by.
Maybe we should call John Kerry and have him bring his 'Solar Panels' out and make the snow go away. Except his Solar powered snowblower wont work because the panels would be covered in snow, oh well, so much for that idea of his 'Green Powered Solar snowBlower.


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

mobiledynamics said:


> My neighbor, he's retired. He got nothing to do @ home Every time he snows, he is out there constantly..and does the neighborly thing and does a little bit of ours as well.
> 
> I'd prefer to -owe- the guy each and every time so I'm always going out earlier than him and also following this -schedule- of doing it more often than less.


No competition on who's snowblowing who's property during a blizzard for me. Anyone can come and snowblow my driveway if they want.

I'll wait until it's done. NO fun snowblowing when the wind just puts it right back in my face.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

If I had waited for today's snow event to conclude, I'd be blowing in the dark, using my old forehead-light.
But I saw the elderly neighbor lady was out at noon shoveling the walk herself, so out I went. About 2" with drifting here and there
It has been snowing here literally all day, but not too hard. Pulling water right off Lake Erie and dumping it on us as snow. It might stop in an hour or two for good, guessing by the radar.
Did the other elderly neighbor's driveway around 3pm.
I think that may be it for now.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

aa335 said:


> No competition on who's snowblowing who's property during a blizzard for me. Anyone can come and snowblow my driveway if they want.
> 
> I'll wait until it's done. NO fun snowblowing when the wind just puts it right back in my face.


That's the finer art of snowblowing trying to keep it out of your face. My right cheek is still cold! Aim down a bit can help.


----------



## Marty013 (Mar 14, 2014)

give ofr take.. if it can wait till the end.. i wait till the end.. my personnal cut off to go mid storm is about 18inches.. any machine can and does move that much snow without too much of a hiccup.. more than that.. welll... it sure does suck to run out of gas for the machines before you can get out to get some more now doesnt it? unless the storm starts mid day.. then before going to bed.. ill be out so its easier to get to work the next day.. getting back home.. if its still snowing.. your usually.. decent.. to get back in.. but its interesting lol 

in a perfect world... every major storm would start friday.. and end sunday morning...15-20 inches of perfect snow blowing snow.. just wet enough to make snowballs... barely so... it tosses well.. a little blowy... ill go out after that.. just that one time.. no tracks are done.. no steps taken.. just joy IMHO


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Well I'm glad I did 2 passes ...this morning was a joy with pure powder. I live less than 1/2 mile off the water...it's always wet and heavy. This morning was a breeze....and unexpected density !

Just finished the second run after what seemed to be the final snowfall and probably should have started a hr earlier as I wasn't expecting it to be as heavy as it has gotten with the last 2 hrs.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

thats what they are saying, as right now it's off delaware bay and cape may nj heading up the coast warning is now up till 1600 hours tuesday 
i went out with 18 inches 2 more fell while clearing right back into what i blew out


----------



## whimsey29 (Jul 9, 2016)

Since I have a lot of walk area I have to shovel and my driveway is a cr*ppy hilly uneven stone driveway and my snow blower is a 179cc Troy-Bilt 24" I don't want the snow to get too deep. It's easier to do the work as it accumulates in our rare large snow storms. A larger more powerful snow blower is not practical for me and my circumstances. I have an impeller kit which helps a lot but there is no substitute for more cc's.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Off topic, I wonder how the boys with the battery units are faring out...

Don't get me wrong. Milwaukee has replaced my Hilt's , Metabo's and what not....got like 25 5AH M18, four 9AH , and a few's 12...and boatload of specialty tools. their KO kit, pro press, the works.. Even my blower and hedge trimmer of choice is my battery ones these days....

I spy a neighbor a few houses down. It's a Toro. It's. very quiet. Must be one of the electric SS. I don't think it will work well with the current wet packed stuff...Even I had to break out the metal shovel on the drive, and then let the SB -blow- it away


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

I usually wait until the end of the storm, unless I have to do the driveway in the morning in order to go to work.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

Unless it's a huge blizzard I like to wait until "the fat lady sings" but normally my wife is the one who wants to go out and shovel. That would be okay, except that then she complains for the next week about her sore back, which is susceptible to being in a lot of pain from that. I tell her to just let it go and I'll do it, but she gets fidgety and doesn't want to wait. I'd be happy to start the snow blower for her but she doesn't want to use it. The Ariens Deluxe 24 with the Autoturn would be easy for her to use. I'm 70 and she's 64 and I think as she gets older and the back pain gets worse she'll be more receptive to using the snow blower or just letting me do it.


----------



## Mushkie11 (Dec 12, 2020)

Im so excited watching the storm dump on us. I am debating going out tonight or just waiting for the beautiful clean slate of my driveway to be tackled. Only my third time using my snowblower, the previous two times were small amounts so this one should be fun!


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Well, I caved. Had to blow this afternoon at 20”. Which happened fast. The machine is only so tall. Certainly could hit 30” by morning.


----------



## Mushkie11 (Dec 12, 2020)

What a session! I didn't measure but it was just below my knee and EOD was thick!


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

I watch the forecast and use that to guide the when-to-blow decision. It also depends a lot on whether we actually need to get out to go somewhere. In these times, 'needing to get out to go somewhere' events are very limited. The next limitation is probably total depth. If it's getting to about 8" on the driveway, I'll go out and play in it. Our driveway configuration is such that I can easily end up double-throwing some snow, else end up filling a neighbor's driveway. I usually clear that one too, so decisions are not always so simple. Only a few times in the last several winters has there been a mountain between the driveways, and a little foresight, planning and double-throwing eliminates that problem. 

On the neighbor straying into your driveway or walk, let him know that you enjoy doing it yourself, and he's stealing your recreation opportunity. You appreciate the help and may ask him for help if you can't do it yourself. He is, after all, stealing your fun.

We have a very nice and communicative neighborhood of white-hairs here, and we are all watching out for each other especially during the pandemic times. My early-on dedication to the neighbors started when one neighbor was losing his wife, and needed regular paramedic access. Plus he was too busy and exhausted to shovel. Three to five driveways is now a common duty load. I'm hoping that new folks will rotate in, so there's somebody to clear our snow when I can no longer do it myself. In our sixties, we are the youngsters on the block. It's not a "senior" community by definition but for now it is in fact.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I guess I'm a 'It depends'. If it's not a big snow, I typically wait till it's done. If on the other hand, it's a whopper, I'll blow the snow more than once. Typically if it is going to rain after the snow, assuming it's not excessive I like to leave the last snow and let the rain crust over on it then blow the snow rather than let the rain freeze on the sidewalks.
My 2 cents.


----------



## Huntergreen (Sep 24, 2017)

In far North jersey, I went out yesterday with about16 inches on the ground again around 10 pm about8 inches, the another 6 inches of so around 11 this morning and finished up.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

yep 30 plus sounds right for sussex county , highpoint recorded 36 highland lakes even more


----------



## RudyM (Dec 13, 2020)

He’s being generous. Enjoy! Perhaps he’ll need your help some day, but I suspect he’s not paying forward, just being nice. 

here are a few ideas:
do the street early so the snow plow doesn’t leave a murky slush mound. Jus trim against traffic about 10 ft. Is there a clean word for that street snow wall? 

wait for summer and surprise him with a trim or spring mess cleanup

maybe you’re renting an aerator or roller in spring. Share it.

surprise him when you’ve got your weed whacker out and trim something he might have overlooked

talk to him for neighborly company. John Prine “ Hello in There”




Are his gutters and or ice dams under control? You don’t want to see old folks on ladders in the winter.
Bring food / beer as thanks!

Clean Up for him after a drift once in awhile


----------



## driverseven (Nov 18, 2018)

It depends on the weather. If it's going to rain after a heavy snow, I'll want to blow before the rain starts and weights it down . And since my Toro 724 begins to choke if it's over 12 inches, I'll try to get out before it gets that high.


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

I still get quite amazed at how much snow some of the posters here get in one storm. No wonder this seems to be mostly a "bigger the blower the better" forum. Most of the hard core posters need them.

The largest officially recorded storm my city has ever gotten for a 24 hour period is 14.2 inches. The whole state got clobbered, and it was a blizzard so the drifting issues were enormous. The pictures of it on the internet are incredible - whole houses inundated out in the country. I lived here when that storm hit...I can still remember 6 foot high drifts on my walk to and from school later that week.

The largest I've thrown with the current fleet is 12" - that is the only double figures official snowfall we've had here this century (so far). Thankfully, my smaller blowers handled that just fine - and I'm glad I don't have to deal with anything more than that.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Even tho we got about 20cm ( 8”) from that nor easter, i didnt shovel or blow a single flake! Time it was all over there was less snow ( no snow) on the ground than before it started!


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

nwcove said:


> Even tho we got about 20cm ( 8”) from that nor easter, i didnt shovel or blow a single flake! Time it was all over there was less snow ( no snow) on the ground than before it started!


Did you check your neighbor's property? That brutal wind does rearrange snow around unfairly.


----------



## RudyM (Dec 13, 2020)

Here's a LAME CHILDISH rhyme for anyone who doesn't get enough SNOW to make the work they're doing on blowers worthwhile.."I still get quite amazed at how much snow some of the posters here get in one storm. "

Sir SNOW BLOWS A Lot 1992 (Original lyrics are not clean for posting)

I like big SNOW and I can not lie
You other brothers can't deny
That when a SNOWSTORM COMES in with an itty bitty PILE
And a PILE HIGH in your face
You get sprung, want to pull up tough
'Cause you notice that SNOW was stuffed
Deep in the SNOW she's wearing
I'm hooked and I can't stop staring
Oh baby, I want to get wit'cha
And take your picture
My homeboys tried to warn me
But with that SNOW you got makes (me so BUSY)
Ooh, BLOWER-so'-SMOOTH
You say you want to get in my TORO?
Well, use me, use me
'Cause you ain't that average groupie
I've seen her BLOWIN’
To hell with SHOVELIN’
She's sweat, wet,
Got it goin' like a turbo 'HONDA
I'm tired of magazines
Sayin' SMALL SNOW is the thing
Take the average man and ask him that
SNOW’s gotta pack much PACK
So, fellas (yeah) Fellas (yeah)
Has your DRIVEWAY got the SNOW? (hell yeah)
Tell 'em to BLOW it (BLOW) BLOW it (BLOW it)
BLOW that healthy SNOW
Baby got SNOW


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

aa335 said:


> Did you check your neighbor's property? That brutal wind does rearrange snow around unfairly.


it changed over to rain and got abnormally mild.....mother nature giveth and taketh away lol


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

RudyM said:


> ."I still get quite amazed at how much snow some of the posters here get in one storm. "


In Maine, our record was back when I was a kid: State of Maine, the most any station has gotten in 10 days is 71.0 inches at Ripogenus Dam at the turn of 1962-1963. The snow was way over my head in South Portland when I was delivering newspapers. I had to "swim" over the snow to my customers' doors.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

The milk man photo is epic!

Different times for sure, imagine how tired, wet and cold he was by the time he finished his route.

Back when men were men, probably a WW2 vet as well.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Ziggy65 said:


> The milk man photo is epic!
> Different times for sure, imagine how tired, wet and cold he was by the time he finished his route.
> Back when men were men, probably a WW2 vet as well.


My dad was EVP at Oakhurst Dairy in Portland, but he often filled in on routes when the going got tough... He was a captain in WWII in demolition in the Pacific theater. That photo reminded me of him, although that Divco truck is from a different company in Bangor. I did some milk deliveries for summer camps when I was old enough.


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

I prefer to do it once for a few reasons. I don't want to be out during the storm getting wet, just to go out and do it again anyways, and it's more fun throwing a foot of snow!


----------



## aa335 (Jan 21, 2020)

tabora said:


> In Maine, our record was back when I was a kid: State of Maine, the most any station has gotten in 10 days is 71.0 inches at Ripogenus Dam at the turn of 1962-1963. The snow was way over my head in South Portland when I was delivering newspapers. I had to "swim" over the snow to my customers' doors.\


When I was twelve, had a few sleepovers with my cousin. Always have to get up with him before 6AM to deliver Saturday newspapers. Rain or shine, we delivered the papers in -20F weather, in a blizzard. We were smart, dressed warm and moved fast on our feet. NO, we didn't have moms drive the minivans and toss newspapers from the passenger side window onto the apron of the driveway. Every one of the newspapers were either on front door step or at the mailbox as the customer requested. Some customer wanted their neswspaper between the front door and the storm door. My cousin never complained. He said some of the customers were very generous and gave him extra money around the holidays. He had a crush on one of the customer. Looking back, she wasn't that great looking, but had the right equipment.

These days, we get a 6-8 inches of snow a some wind gust and the schools shut down out of abundance of caution. As kids, we had an abundance of common sense and a bit of caution.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Long before my time (1936 IIRC) but there was the storm of the century around my Grandparents farm. There's a family story there but the big thing was there was a railroad track that ran behind the farm down the center of the mile. The railroad brought in a steam locomotive with a rotary plow in to clear the track, I've seen the picture and the cut must have been at least 15' or more tall. There was a picture of the plow in the local newspaper showing some of the crew on top of the snow mound along with the smokestack of the engine sticking above the snowdrift, nothing else. According to Mom when she was still alive, that was an unbelievable sight to see that thing throwing snow. Kind of makes our snows (no matter how much) sound insignificant in comparison.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

HCBPH said:


> The railroad brought in a steam locomotive with a rotary plow in to clear the track


Probably kinda like this one, only with more snow...


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I had a friend who's Dad owned a small milk farm. Had 2 trucks like that. This was in the 60's. My friend delivered milk before he went to school.
He had a bunch of local customers our house was one. Milk boxes on the front porch. Leave your empties.
I asked him once what did he want to do after high school and he said keep on delivering milk. He added everyone will always need milk, this was before supermarkets came around.
In the late 60's the supermarkets came but they still held on to their customers for 5 years or so.
Then they could not compete with the price line and were forced to give up the milk routes.
They transformed their farm and became chicken farmers instead.
He still raises chickens for sale today. Added some turkeys for a few years too.
A lot of his chickens are sold live to go to farms for eggs I guess and eating too?
NJ used to be 3/4 farmland, I guess that number is down to a 1/4 now.


----------

